
Upcoming ICO: Enigma Catalyst, Trading, and the Catalyst Token - MasterTokens
http://www.globallybored.com/initial-coin-offering-ico-enigma-catalyst-trading-and-the-catalyst-token/
======
MasterTokens
Enigma Catalyst will exist as an open platform wherein traders, programmers,
and data scientists can build, deploy, test, and even monetize their own
trading algorithms inside a decentralized cryptocurrency exchange.

